# Flip up Emblem Back Up Camera



## Jazfreek (Nov 7, 2007)

Has anyone installed an aftermarket flip emblem back-up camera on their Beetle? Heck has anyone installed any back-up camera and figured out how to actually get a video image instead of a black screen?


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

Search and you will find many have installed backup cameras... You may also want to mention what radio you're trying to use.


----------



## Jazfreek (Nov 7, 2007)

Chris659 said:


> Search and you will find many have installed backup cameras... You may also want to mention what radio you're trying to use.


The camera is connected to a RSN-315.


----------



## f.rizzo (Jun 29, 2008)

did you used to have an MKV R32?

.


----------



## Jazfreek (Nov 7, 2007)

f.rizzo said:


> did you used to have an MKV R32?
> 
> .


No! I used to own a 2010 CC.


----------



## RocknRolla (Jul 19, 2006)

I just finished installing one on my CC. What's your question exactly? Have you hooked everything up, but you're having problems seeing an image or are you just inquiring about the general steps involved?


----------



## Jazfreek (Nov 7, 2007)

RocknRolla said:


> I just finished installing one on my CC. What's your question exactly? Have you hooked everything up, but you're having problems seeing an image or are you just inquiring about the general steps involved?


Everything is hooked up: put the car in reverse, camera pops out, message pops up on screen tell you to make sure it's safe to back up, but no video.


----------



## RocknRolla (Jul 19, 2006)

Jazfreek said:


> Everything is hooked up: put the car in reverse, camera pops out, message pops up on screen tell you to make sure it's safe to back up, but no video.


I was having the same issue, and it was due to a few wires being crossed. I googled the wiring diagram and the first result solved my issue. This is the diagram I used at the end that saved the day (your reverse signal source might be different; mine was, but the new badge connections were the same):










Let me know if that helped. :beer:


----------



## Jazfreek (Nov 7, 2007)

RocknRolla said:


> I was having the same issue, and it was due to a few wires being crossed. I googled the wiring diagram and the first result solved my issue. This is the diagram I used at the end that saved the day (your reverse signal source might be different; mine was, but the new badge connections were the same):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks! I'll give this a try.


----------



## Jazfreek (Nov 7, 2007)

I have to admit I found out the guy I used to activate the camera in navigation didn't change the coding. I've attempted to get him to fix that, but of course he's too busy, so now I'm back to finding someone to recode and get this camera working. Anyone know someone or somewhere in Maryland that can do this?


----------



## 4 BANGA (Feb 22, 2021)

RocknRolla said:


> I just finished installing one on my CC. What's your question exactly? Have you hooked everything up, but you're having problems seeing an image or are you just inquiring about the general steps involved?


Hey I actually have a 2010 CC also , but can you tell me which wire runs hot when the car is in reverse ? I believe I have everything thing else connected correctly .


----------



## RocknRolla (Jul 19, 2006)

4 BANGA said:


> Hey I actually have a 2010 CC also , but can you tell me which wire runs hot when the car is in reverse ? I believe I have everything thing else connected correctly .


Hey, just saw this. Unfortunately, I can't remember - it's been so long and I traded in my CC years ago. Hopefully you get it figured out!


----------

